# Dos Angriff mit LOIC im eigenen Netzwerk?



## Tintenfisch (13. August 2012)

Hallo 

Dies ist mein erster Post im Forum 

Gleichmal zu meiner Frage:

ich habe mir das Programm Low orbit Ion Canon runtergeladen um meine Internetverbindung, bzw die Stabilität zu testen. Ich weiß das das Tool sehr umstritten ist und eben auch für Dos bzw DDos Angriffe verwendet wird. Laut mehreren Quellen ist es aber völlig legal (außer in England) das Tool ruunterzuladen und in *seinem eigenen* Netztwek zu testen. Ich hatte ja auch nichts anderes vor 

Nunja, ich bin auf die Seite www.wieistmeineip.com gegangen, habe dort meine IP ausgelesen und die dann in LOIC als Target ausgewählt. Der "Angriff" dauerte 10, maximal 15 Sekunden. Auf meinen Test und die Rückmeldung meiner Frau das das Internet nicht mehr, oder nur sehr langsam geht fühlte ich mich bestätigt und brach das ganze ab 

So bis daher ist es ja eigentlich kein Problem, nur als ich danach noch etwas in Foren gestöbert hatte um mich noch etwas zu LOIC und Netztweklast im allgemeinen zu erkundigen, las ich einen Beitrag der im Ungefären so lautete:

_" Die eigene IP zu Dos's ist immer ein Risiko, da es sein kann das man nicht (nur) sein eigenes Netztwek erwischt sondern den ISP (Internet Servieve Provider), was dann ja eine Straftat wäre."_

Jetzt bin ich natürlich total verunsichert, ich wollte wirklich niemandem etwas tun, ich wollte nur meine eigene Netzwekstabilität prüfen  Das ganze dauerte ja auch kaum länger als 10 Sekunden! 

Was denkt ihr wie warscheinlich das oben genannte ist, bzw wäre eine Strafe darauf realistisch?  Ich als einzelner kann ja kaum so so eine Netzweklast erzeugen das es einem ganzen ISP auffallen würde, bzw dem nachgegangen werden würde, oder?

mfG


----------



## Silent12 (17. August 2012)

Für den Provider ist das völlig irrelevant, also mach dir keinen Kopf.
Was den Provider stören würde, wäre wenn du eine DownloadPlatform oä. betreiben würdest.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. August 2012)

der ddos angriff geht von deinem anschluss zur hardware vom provider und dann wieder zu deinem anschluss, wenn der provider nen richtig schlechten tag hatt, könnte er deswegen was machen, normalerweise passiert da aber nix da du alleine zwar deinen eigenen anschluss verlangsammen kannst, aber die normale isp infrastruktur einen einzelnen ddos angriff ohne probleme verkraftet, ansonsten wäre ja z.b. telekom jedes mal offline wenn so möchtegern gruppen ihre scripte starten und mehr als 2 leute über telekom online wären 
da ignorieren die son x sekunden test lieber als sich die mühe und kosten aufzuhalsen


----------

